# Ryonet Offers Startup Screen Print Experience Classes In May, June



## Deborah Sexton

Ryonet Corp. is offering a unique opportunity to start your journey into screen printing guided by industry veterans in a real shop. These two-day sessions run from 9 a.m. to 5 p.m., and lunch is provided. You’ll experience firsthand every step of the process, from creating artwork to catching the shirt as it comes off the dryer.

In addition to instruction, you also get a Ryonet screen printing class book. Your admission fee includes a variety of shirts for you to print on, including tri-blends, 100% cotton, and polyester provided by leading manufacturers Bella Canvas, Next Level, Hanes, and Jerzees.

The class begins with prepress and dark room topics including basic artwork and color separations, film output options, choosing an emulsion and coating a practice screen, using a preregistration template, burning a screen, screen washout techniques, related software programs and cleanup. 

The curriculum then shifts to hands-on printing experience using plastisol, water based, and specialty inks for spot color, four-color process, simulated process, and foil applications. 

Ryonet Class Schedule 2018

May 2018 Schedule
San Pedro, CA, May 11-12
Shreveport, LA, May 11-12
Chicago, Ill., May 18-19
Portland, Ore., May 19-20
Keller, Texas, May 18-19

June 2018 Schedule
San Leandro, CA, June 10-11
Los Angeles, June 9-10
Naples, Fla., June 15-16
Farmingdale, NY, June 22-23
Cincinnati, Ohio, June 22-23

The Ryonet Screen Print Experience Class is limited to 20 participants. The cost is $299.99 per student. A discounted rate is offered for three or more spots purchased by the same company.

Class dates are subject to change. Be sure to check the website for the latest class dates at http://www.screenprinting.com/cat/screen-printing-classes-and-courses

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

